# UTI - sulfamethazine or penicillin



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

One of the does I just bought on the 20th has a UTI. Lovely I know. Anyway, I have penicillian to treat her with but I have been reading on using sulfamethazine (sulmet) for treatment. 

I am trying to avoid doing injectables due to the fact I just got her and would rather not force her to be more uncomfortable being in a new environment. 

I was just wondering if anyone has ever used sulfamethazine to treat a UTI and what dosages to use. I am heading out in a little while anyway to start one or the other but figured I would see if anybody else has tried it.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I will update everybody on the new goats in another thread. ;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe call your vet and find out which would be better.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

How did you diagnose the uti? I performed a urinalysis on my goat because she has some discharge from her vulva. 

I saw cocci, WBC, and transitional and squamous epithelial cells.

She also won't settle...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Do I need to get antibiotics from a vet or can I get those without a prescription?


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

The sulfa based drugs are usually better for UTI than the penicillin.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

That's what I have been reading dream acres. I didn't have time last night to figure out a dosage so I went a head and gave penicillin. I have had good luck with it in the past. 

Doe is stretching out an dipping her back down. Urine is very dark yellow. Urinating frequently (4-5) times an hour. Last two days she got much worse. At first I thought it was because of her new environment but then she starting stretching from discomfort.

I also noticed lice on the new girls too so now I'm going to have to treat for that.....


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

nicolemackenzie said:


> How did you diagnose the uti? I performed a urinalysis on my goat because she has some discharge from her vulva.
> 
> I saw cocci, WBC, and transitional and squamous epithelial cells.
> 
> She also won't settle...





nicolemackenzie said:


> Do I need to get antibiotics from a vet or can I get those without a prescription?


You will probably get more help if you start your own thread. Be sure to include all the pertinent information about your goat, age, temp, symptoms, etc.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've always had good luck treating everything with Sulfa for a UTI. (me included)

If she were mine, I would give her cranberry juice in her water. That stuff is amazing!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I gave penicillin last night and have already drawn the injection for tonight. I should be fine switching her over to the sulfamethaxine though with no complications right???

Sorry I seriously hate injecting penicillin.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I though about cranberry juice. I haven't been home much because of the holiday so right no the only thing I have is the cranberry-apple mix. I also have ACV with the mother in it if that will help her any


----------

